
FRT – A Godot “platform” targeting single-board computers - Fr0styMatt88
https://github.com/efornara/frt
======
panpanna
This seems to add support for the raspberry pi (and similar) to the Godot game
engine.

Technically rpi mostly runs Linux and Godot already has full Linux support. I
don't understand his description but I think he uses opengl without X for best
performance on these low end devices.

~~~
TimMurnaghan
We're still waiting for an explanation of what Godot is ...

~~~
tangue
For those who missed the joke ...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waiting_for_Godot)

~~~
badsectoracula
I've actually learned about the play because of all the references to it
whenever this engine is mentioned :-P

------
bborud
You might want to avoid hosting files on Sourceforge since a lot of people
tend to be wary of downloading anything from there.

~~~
badsectoracula
Sourceforge changed hands in 2016 and was bought by someone who wanted to
clean it up, see
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4n3e1s/the_state_of_sourceforge_since_its_acquisition_in/)
(2016) and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17281879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17281879)
(2018).

TBH personally _as a user_ i prefer the Sourceforge UI to Github one since it
is clearly user oriented. I wrote about it last year or so:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7p9prs/introdu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/7p9prs/introducing_the_new_sourceforge_ui_and_github/dsg0cu0/)

~~~
petee
Eh, they should have announced that a little more publicly, as their
reputation is still garbage for most people...And they still have download
buttons for ADs that are styled like the real download, so how would we know
::rolls eyes::

------
nrjames
I wonder if this is related:
[https://twitter.com/w84death/status/1152511872001892352?s=20](https://twitter.com/w84death/status/1152511872001892352?s=20)

